# Lake Garda July/August



## arterin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi 

First time in Italy, Heading to Lake Garda end of July for a few weeks. My 14 year old daughter wants to visit the theme parks. I have been trying to book a site for about 5 days around Lazise. No joy, most have said they are full. Although a few have said they don't take booking and you turn up and hope for the best. 

Just wondering if anyone knows how hard it is to get campsites around Garda, especially around Lazise area. I know it's a busy time of year, but I can't go any other time.

Any Advice would be greatfully appreciated. 

Cheers

Art


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

With a 14 year old I would go to Camping Bella Italia just west of Peschiera at the bottom of the lake. Lots to do on site, easy walk to town and the steamers, easy to get to the theme parks.

You can book a pitch on-line; check out their website.

http://www.camping-bellaitalia.it/en/

Kenp


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

La Quercia walking distance of Lazise regular buses to theme parks .
Huge site with loads of activities for teenagers.
Only a few ( expensive ) pitches book able hut providing you arrive fairly early in morning you will get on.
We will be there 3/4 week August and went many times when our daughter was a teenager.
Good eating facilities and evening entertainment.
Bella Italian is also good but Lazise is a nicer town at night IMHO
However if you want to get train to Verona Venice etc Peschiare del Garda is handy


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Link for La Quercia as recommended by Mees.

http://www.laquercia.it/

Kenp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldnt risk just urning up !!

I was there last september and had hells own job finding a pitch !!!!


----------



## arterin (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response. La Quercia was one of the site I was thinking about. think I'll give it a go.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Another vote for La Quercia. Although this is the only site we have used at lake Garda we have returned a number of times, last visit 2007 though. Always managed to get a pitch.
Lake or pool swimming, evening entertainment where you can eat or just watch. Food shop is good. Lazise a short walk along the beach, market worth seeing.
Downside site is on a slope so you have to walk back up to your pitch from the beach shop etc. Many pitches lower down are not big. Away from the lake, closer to the road, it levels out and the pitches are bigger but little shade. They will take you around in a buggy to show you available pitches but don't let them bully you into the first one.
We will go again if in the area looking for a site. We used to do one period at Cavallino, Union Lido http://www.unionlido.com/camping/camping-italy-jesolo.htm , then another period at Quercia.
Had a great coach trip, from just outside the site, to the opera in Verona, amazing but expensive experience.
p-c


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

There are free shuttle buses from various towns around Lake Garda to Gardaland, Movieland and Caneva etc.

We have stayed at a lot of sites at Garda, and last week, tried to check in at Camping Amici di Lazise - there was no sign of any staff or anything, so we left.

There are two new sostas at Garda south - not far from Lazise, both near Peschiera.

Try Camping del Garda at Peschiera - it's huge.

We looked at Bella Italia last year - I wouldn't go there if you paid me - huge, over crowded, noisy, sloping pitches, dusty, etc - we left without even staying.

Russ


----------

